# Ihunt Bluetooth speaker and app



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey I'm getting the ihunt app and speaker for Christmas this year, has anyone else used it? If so how did it sound? Was the range on the Bluetooth adequate?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

no experience here.................


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'll expect a full report from you bugs. Perhaps it'll make a good option for someone here.


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

10-4 just as soon as Christmas is over

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

Update: 
I went out today to try my new Ihunt speaker and calls. The range is truly 50 yds or less. At the greater distances the call sound can be broken due to poor signal. I had to hold my phone up to insure the speaker got a clear signal. This was not a big deal as I was working the different calls.
The calls sound good and there are a lot of options to choose from. I could set up the calls to replay at different intervals as to my liking. The volume is not as loud as my other e caller and if played on the highest level I noticed some distortion. If I backed the sound down just a little the distortion went away. This happened at all distances. I'm sure there is no problem hearing the call at distances over 300yds which works for my area. If I were calling at a greater distance it might not be useful. I'll send more updates at I use it more.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder if you can start the sounds and then set your phone up on something so the signal get to the speaker. That would free up your hands should something come in and cut down on movement.


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

That's exactly what I did. With the play list set, you could even set it and leave your phone near the speaker if you needed greater distances. Here in Florida we just don't have the need for the longer distances from the caller

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

Update: my second hunt caused me to question the sound quality. I sat closer to the speaker and expected a better sound but it didn't matter. There was still some distortion on certain calls and I even noticed some crackling. Some sounds were very good while others sounded cheap. My impression now is the speaker quality is poor however I do like the app for the sounds.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

I guess the sound quality is ok I killed one Sunday night with it.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------

